# DIY Floating tubes



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

So I finally picked up the mesh and some fishing line, since I was told tying it would be easiest. The piece of mesh is too big for just one tube. So whats the best way to cut it to prevent sharp edges? 

For the people who have made them, do you just sand down the edges? or melt them..? 

I'm making a few of them, not only for my betta, but for a friends as well. So I definitely want to do it right. 

I looked for the DIY thread someone said was on here. But I couldnt find it.


----------



## feralhound (Jun 2, 2013)

I used craft mesh for a barrier for the intake of my filter, I just sanded the rough edges with sandpaper.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

I assume you're talking about the one I will attach, that I put in my tank. I carefully cut the edges on the line and sanded it with a nail file. I tied it together with some fishing line in tight circles to make it work. My boy seems to like it well enough, he rests in it and pushes it around. I made it from leftovers from a DIY divider


----------



## HuntFishRepeat (Mar 16, 2014)

I used a lighter and melted the rough edges. Worked like a charm! 

Popcorn loves his new floating tube. He completely ignores the broken jug I bought him from PetCo. I think Plastic canvas is the way to go when it comes to betta toys. 

This is a pic of him playing around his plastic "tunnel". And tonight I caught him sleeping between the glass and the tube! I was worried he was dead! But no, he was just comfy.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I just use tiny zip ties to hold my tubes together and be sure I cut the extra length off and then run a bit of fine sandpaper over that to be sure it's smooth. Then I use an airline suction cup, clip that onto one of the zip ties, and voila! A nice tunnel that won't float all over your tank or go vertical when it his the filter outflow.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Those pictures are adorable.

Thanks for the help everyone. Those are what im talking about. I guess i'll just sand the edges down, as it seems the easiest. I was just worried about sanding or lighting the edges and how it messed with the plastic. I didnt want anything leaching or something... im kinda paranoid like that. 

And I love the suction cup idea! My boy pushes around the floating betta log he has in there. He likes to push it to the side of the tank and then try to swim between the tank side and the log. He definitely freaks me out sometime. 

Time to get building. I'm making some for myself and my friends, whom I just got into bettas. I wasnt gonna let them spend $12 on a betta log when you can make them for much cheaper.


----------

